# Unitronic Southern Worthersee 2015 Sale!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Southern Worthersee 2015 Sale, starting May 4, extending through May 17, 2015! 

Unitronic’s SoWo Sale Promotions can be found below. Make sure to *Pre-Register* to take advantage of the increased savings if you are attending SoWo 2015!


• *$100 OFF** on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations when you *Pre-Register* for your flash at Southern Worthersee. Pre-Registration will run from May 4 through May 15, 2015.


• *$50 OFF** on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations (if not pre-registered), available at Southern Worthersee 2015. (Not applicable on Upgrades)


• *Up to 20% OFF*** on select Unitronic Performance Hardware, available at Southern Worthersee 2015.





Be sure to Pre-Register *here* for your Unitronic Performance Software Flash to receive the FULL $100 discount. Pre-Registration ends Friday, May 15, 2015 at 8:00PM Eastern Standard Time (EST).





* Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.
** Cannot be combined with any other promotions.


----------

